# Kosten fuer Community Website



## son gohan (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wie hoch sind ca. die laufenden Kosten fuer eine Community Website die so gut besucht ist wie Tutorials.de?

Ich lese in Webhosting Angeboten manchmal das unbegrenzter Traffic inklusive ist, das wuerde doch bedeuten egal wieviel Besucher man bezahlt nicht mehr oder?


----------



## SpiceLab (2. Mai 2014)

son gohan hat gesagt.:


> Ich lese in Webhosting Angeboten manchmal das unbegrenzter Traffic inklusive ist, das wuerde doch bedeuten egal wieviel Besucher man bezahlt nicht mehr oder?


Im Grunde genommen ja, wenn da im Kleingedruckten kein Hintertürchen offen ist ;-)

P.S. Dies ist keine verbindliche Rechtsberatung


----------



## son gohan (2. Mai 2014)

Also ich bezahle im Monat ca. 8 Dollar nur und wunder mich wieso einige Websites so ein Spenden Button haben da frage ich ich was fuer Kosten die den haben.

Letzes mal bekam ic sogar eine Email von einer Community die seit paar jahren online war dann schrieben die in der Email das die Spenden brauchen zum weiter machen ca. 500 Euro im Monat brauchen die wenn ich mich richtig erinner, weil Google ihre Werbung bei denen gesperrt hat hies es, aber wofuer soviel Geld zum hosten einer Website ?

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand von tutorial.de auch sagen wie die Kosten bei denen sind?


----------



## SpiceLab (2. Mai 2014)

son gohan hat gesagt.:


> Also ich bezahle im Monat ca. 8 Dollar nur und wunder mich wieso einige Websites so ein Spenden Button haben da frage ich ich was fuer Kosten die den haben.
> 
> Letzes mal bekam ic sogar eine Email von einer Community die seit paar jahren online war dann schrieben die in der Email das die Spenden brauchen zum weiter machen ca. 500 Euro im Monat brauchen die wenn ich mich richtig erinner, weil Google ihre Werbung bei denen gesperrt hat hies es, aber wofuer soviel Geld zum hosten einer Website ?


Da kann ich nix zu sagen 



son gohan hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand von tutorial.de auch sagen wie die Kosten bei denen sind?


Wenn das mal nicht unter deren Geschäftsgeheimnis fällt ;-)


----------



## ademo (6. Mai 2014)

Meistens ist nicht das Datenvolumen das Problem.

Sondern die reine Rechenleistung/Arbeitsspeicher/Speicherplatz für Datenbank und Web Servers.

Hier ein Beispiel für http://stackoverflow.com/

--> Server von Stackoverflow http://nickcraver.com/blog/2013/11/22/what-it-takes-to-run-stack-overflow/

Da reichen dann 500€ nicht mehr weit  ist aber auch eine recht grosse Seite


----------



## son gohan (6. Mai 2014)

Danke fuer die Info, jetzt kann ich es besser verstehen.

Also teuer wird es wenn die vielen Leute immer neue Daten auf der Webseite abspeichern.

Webhostinganbieter die unbegrentzen Speicherplatz zum Festpreis anbieten, wird man wohl nicht finden oder?

Wenn man die Kosten runter fahren will, dann mueste man drauf achten das eine bestimmte Menge an Speicherplatz nur zur verfuegung gestellt wird an die Community Mitglieder, beispielweise jedes Mitglied der Community bekommt nur 10 MB und muss fuer mehr auch bezahlen, das waere eine gute Loesung oder?


----------



## sheel (6. Mai 2014)

Hi

nicht zu sehr auf Festplatten konzentrieren,
sondern zuerst einmal nachdenken, was es überhaupt sein soll?
Ein Tutorials.de, ein Stackoverflow, Rapidshare und Youtube
haben alle 4 ganz unterschiedliche Maßstäbe, wieviel wovon gebraucht wird.

Unbegrenzt Festplattenspeicher zum Fixpreis gibts nicht.

Du schreibst von einer Community wie tutorials.de.
Würdest du es gut finden, zahlen zu müssen, um hier mehr als andere schreiben zu dürfen?
~2000 Beiträge ist nicht wenig. Bei Bezahlzwang zum Schreiben-dürfen
würde vermutlich keiner von uns mehr hier sein.
(Außerdem, wie misst man den Speicherverbrauch eines Users?
Nur Bytes der Beiträge und Anhänge? Profildaten dazu? Zwischengespeicherte Suchanfragen?
Anteil am Layout (CSS, Bilder...) der Seite? Einfach Geamtverbrauch / Useranzahl? ...)

Bei einer Seite wie Rapidshare etc. macht so ein System schon mehr Sinn;
Dateigrößen kann man messen.


----------



## ademo (6. Mai 2014)

Bei einer Normalen Webseite die nicht auf Downloads spezialisiert sind geht es mehr oder weniger nur um die Klicks die pro Stunde abgearbeitet werden können. Hast du eine Seite mit sehr vielen gleichzeitigen Usern wird der Seitenaufbau immer langsamer. Irgend wann wird es störend für die User wen Sie zu lange warten müssen. 
Meist geht es dann von shared webhosting  =>  virtuelen Servern  =>  root Server…

https://www.hosteurope.de/de/Server/


----------



## son gohan (6. Mai 2014)

Ich ueberlege ueber so eine Community wo sich Leute hauptsaechlich unterhalten koennen, auch kennen lernen und flirten und jeder hat sein Profil mit ein paar Bildern, jeder hat sein Postfach und kann sein Profil ein wenig gestalten. Sowas in der Art.

Da ich immer wieder sehe das so aehnliche Community Seiten mit vielen Besuchern ueber hoehere Kosten schreiben, bin ich ein wenig am nachdenken.

Ich denke, das beste ist wohl erst klein anfangen mit einem Webhosting Packet wo man ca. 10 Euro im Monat bezahlt und dann wenn die Besucher mehr werden sollte man kostenpflichtige Angebote einbauen, damit man alles finanzieren kann. Wenn jemand beispielweise mehr nachrichten schreiben will oder mehr Bilder haben will, muss er etwas extra zahlen. Das ist denke ich die beste und fairste Loesung.


----------

